# Balanced and unbalanced from the same preamp?



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Hi guys,

Just wondering, are there any electrical issues if you used both the balanced and unbalanced outputs of your preamp to feed your power amps?

I'm thinking of investing in Denon's latest preamp, the AVP-A1HD. As you can see from the PDF, there are both types of outputs on the back, but only two of my power amps accept balanced inputs.

I wonder if I could be entering ground-loop?... :devil:


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

You should be fine, though you may find some level differences between the two types of signals. I did that with my Outlaw->Sunfire Cinema Grand. 

I also use the balanced out to my sub, and currently use single-ended outs for all other channels. 

I have also used balanced out and unbalanced out at the same time on the front channels. I used to run L/R balanced to my amp and L/R unbalanced out to my main speakers' built in subs.

No problems.


----------



## bob1029 (Feb 26, 2007)

I didn't notice any serious issues from my Onkyo pre-outs->EP2500. The only issue is that from the Onkyo the levels seem to be a little weak, and I needed to set the gain on my EP2500 to MAX. I ended up getting some xlr cables and an art cleanbox, which allowed me to convert the unbalanced signal to a balanced signal, and now I can run my gain at about 1/4 of what it was before. If you have difficulty matching the levels, you may consider getting a cleanbox, but be warned that it will slope off pretty sharply below 50 hz.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

It won’t be a problem. If you suddenly have ground loops, it won’t be because of using the connections simultaneously.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

